# Looking for real estate site...someone posted here



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello,
I was looking for a real estate site that was posted here.... I believe it was for a Amish house in PA ...... I am not looking for that house but liked the real estate site better than realtors.com... it was a site similar to it....
but liked the way it searched properties for states... if anyone has that site or a good one I would love to have the name of it..
I have my lil' homestead but am looking for property (cheap) around the coast ... 
Maybe we could start a list of good real estate site .. for people to look for property
I do hope this post is approriate place to post...... 
Thank you


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you tried Yahoo real estate? I find that it seems to be a bit more down to earth, so to speak.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

landandfarm.com?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Here is the house you are talking about. You should be able to go from this page to other listings.

http://www.landsofamerica.com/landsc...ropertyDetails

Here's another link that you can use to look around.

http://www.landwatch.com/default.asp...pn=0&px=100000

One more. It has every city in every state.

http://beta.realestatebook.com/homes/OH-USA/

Good Luck.

Nomad


----------



## Agent Image (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey FitWind:

I just thought you might be interested in some of these websites that showcase properties in PA. Can you maybe provide a specific county and state and then I can show you some more awesome real estate websites that you can search for homes on...

Take Care,

Agent Image - Real Estate Websites


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks... if anyone else has some good sites put them here I would like to browse through them...


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I am actually looking for homes in Texas.... I am looking for VERY CHEAP HOMES (have been looking at Port Arthur area...a little depressed area but good for my needs) around the coast. This will take me a while to find the right home for the right price.... I am interested in a fishing vacation home.... I will probably be looking at paying cash for the home.



Agent Image said:


> Hey FitWind:
> 
> I just thought you might be interested in some of these websites that showcase properties in PA. Can you maybe provide a specific county and state and then I can show you some more awesome real estate websites that you can search for homes on...
> 
> ...


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ohh...thanks for those links!


----------

